# ICD-9 code for Intercostobrachial Neuralgia



## donnamoser (Nov 18, 2010)

Can anyone help me with this code?  I find 'intercostal' and 'brachial', but one of our docs says there is one code that can be used and he can't remember what it is.  I've had no luck finding it.


----------

